
Ask HN: Do we need a new database? - hellorashid
https://www.notion.so/hellorashid/do-we-need-a-new-database-105bdcd3a2214afe9ce663fac78c9c8f
======
finolex
This seems pretty cool, I can totally see the use case, especially because
Firebase is clunky and takes a lot of manual work to extract/study data in it

~~~
mtmail
This user account was created September 25, 2018, same day as the person
asking the question. For both, after 18 months, it's the first comment on
hackernews, within 2 minutes.

~~~
finolex
Hackernews is really brutal init mate

